
Etcd 0.2.0 - new API, new modules and tons of improvements · CoreOS - philips
http://coreos.com/blog/etcd-0.2.0-released/
======
philips
If you want to dive right in there are binary releases and docker instructions
on the Github releases page:
[https://github.com/coreos/etcd/releases](https://github.com/coreos/etcd/releases)

